# Please help- respiratory infection?



## lizzym6 (3 mo ago)

This morning I heard crying and found my mouse Lucia buried under her bedding as usual but she was squeaking as if she was in pain. I helped get her out of the hole and then she started making this weird rumbling noise, and I saw a post on reddit saying that means they have an infection.

Is there any way she just got too stuck in the bedding and felt suffocated? Or should I bring her to the vet. She has never done this before.


----------

